# What I learned from the East TN Ice Storm



## Maestrorr (Sep 4, 2014)

The last couple of days has been a good chance to test our grid down living. The ice storm that came through Monday knocked out power about 7:30 Monday night. It came back for about 3 hours yesterday then off again ever since. I made it to work today which has power so now I'm just waiting for my devices to charge before heading back home. 
My kids got to get out their "adventure bags" (BOB) and make camp in the room with a fireplace, used their head lamps, flashlights, used their hatchets on some of the ice outside. Lots of fun stuff for them. My 8 yr. old decided to use some of his para-cord to rig up a hanging flashlight over his "campsite" so he could read. With our fireplace and a back-up kerosene heater, we've been a toasty 65 inside. Outside temps have been in the high teens and twenties. Tonight will be a test as temps drop down to the single digits. 

Things I learned:
1. I've reinforced the idea that you should know how to use and practice using all equipment before it is needed. I got out a new duel-fuel coleman burner I recently bought so I could make some coffee, rather than one of our other tried and true cooking options. It wasn't a big deal. It worked fine but since I had not yet used it, it took longer to get fueled and started which was no fun in the 15 degree weather.
2. A hot cup of coffee makes all things better and is worth the time and effort.
3. I am going to purchase one of those phone charger bricks. 
4. I am going to finish studying for my HAM license and get a good radio. This was not necessarily a situation where either my phone or a radio were needed, I'm just curious and like to know what's going on. My phone stayed charged enough to check weather, email, news etc, but if this lasted longer, I'd like to have other options. I felt very cut-off and didn't like it much. 

Most important thing I learned:
I learned how many people have no clue what to do in a situation like this.
I was amazed at how many people were asking for help for things like how to light gas fireplaces/pilot lights, where to buy wood, how to start a generator, who is going to remove the trees from the road/house etc.? People have not even thought about how to heat their homes if the power goes off, and some around here simply have no back up plan at all. This event is at worst a minor inconvenience for a few hours or days, but if we ever face a real disaster - it is going to be just like all the prepper books warn - very ugly, very quickly.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Very nice and I'm glad your safe. People die in situations like that.

Question for you.... was your stress level less than it was a few years ago when you were not prepping?


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Very true.

So how did it go with the single digits?


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I live up on Rocky Top in East Tennessee. Can't get out because of the snow OVER the ice. We still have our power but if it goes out we have the 20k back up. Trees are across the driveway --- I'll bet there are trees down on the road leading up to the drive. Who cares! I have lots of food, a fire, kindle, power, backups to everything. What the hell -- let it snow!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

In my first home, we had prolonged power outages 2-3 times a month. The winters really scared me because of the probability of freezing and rupturing pipes. My brother-in-law who had a cabin taught me how to winterize the house pipes by draining them, using RV anti-freeze to protect the dish washer and clothes washer, the toilets and all the drain traps. I only had to do it twice but I can't thank him enough.


----------



## Maestrorr (Sep 4, 2014)

Yes stress level is significantly low. I know my family will stay warm, fed and watered even if this lasts until spring or beyond. Only stress is adjusting to the minor inconveniences of having no power. 
I'm really going to have to give serious thought to issues of charity vs. Me and mine as I think about the future though. 
Single digits come tonight. I'll report back about indoor temps but should be fine. May close off a room or two.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Great use of your preps and what a fantastic validation for us all. Very glad the prepared individual came out unscathed warm and fed! Solar power is your friend! A battery back up that can recharge via the sun and keep you up is critical I think. I just started on that journey myself though there are many other preps that I still need to cover.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We were fortunate down here in Middle Tennessee in that we still have power. All of this ice is a bitch. I was able to go to work today but just barely. We have plenty of food, water and multiple heat sources. I will not be happy until I get that transfer switch and generator on line though.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Now this is cool.
View attachment 9961


----------

